# College Makeup Storage



## naturallyfab (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi everyone! This is how I store (part of) my collection while I'm away at school. I can't take all of my collection, but I have what I need, and room for expansion  I got these drawers at Target, but I'm pretty sure they're standard at most big box shops. I'm using a really cute Bath and Body Works gift box for my brushes, but for some reason I can't upload it here. It's on my blog if you're really curious. I'm living with 2 of my best friends this semester, so I needed a way to store as much makeup as possible in as little space as possible!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice and neat!  I peeked in your blog so I could see what was inside, too. Nosy, aren't I?    I am curious, since about a thousand years have passed since I was in college.  Do you ever worry about your MU being stolen?  I wore very little in college and what I did have was all in one small bag that went in my backpack, so went with me everywhere I did.  I hardly brought anything to college and lived very simply.  But girls who had brought half of their bedroom stuff also had problems with roommates, friends of roommates and others stealing things. And this was before cell phones, CD's, Ipod's, etc., so they went after the little stuff like MU and jewelry.  I missed my stuff but glad I didn't bring much. I had just finished being an Avon lady and had tons of stuff at home, so it was kept safe!


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 1, 2011)

I go to a Catholic all girl's college, so I don't worry about it too much  If I had to worry about it, I'd probably invest in a train case and lock it.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 1, 2011)

naturallyfab said:


> I go to a Catholic all girl's college, so I don't worry about it too much  If I had to worry about it, I'd probably invest in a train case and lock it.


	Excellent! So long as the nuns don't pull it out and decide to play with it!  Hehehe.   I knew one that actually was hooked to makeup, especially Estee Lauder and Clinique, and used to ask if she could borrow mine. I kept saying no. Needless to say, after over 30 yrs as a nun, she left, and now is married to a very rich man, who keeps her well stocked in MU!  I was floored!  lol


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 1, 2011)

oh my goodness! That's hysterical. I can only imagine what the sisters at my school would do if they ever left the church!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 1, 2011)

naturallyfab said:


> oh my goodness! That's hysterical. I can only imagine what the sisters at my school would do if they ever left the church!


 
	lol Well, if they start drowning themselves in White Linen perfume and wear mascara, like this one did, I would watch out!    Enjoy your lovely storage and goodies!


----------



## kimbunney (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice set up! I'm going back to school soon and my collection is so big but I can't imagine leaving all my stuff at home. I barely go back during the year so it all has to come.


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 6, 2011)

oh my gosh! If I had the space, I would totally bring everything. However, I don't think my roommates would appreciate it!


----------

